# Arreglar controlador de lavarropas.



## maezca (Dic 5, 2011)

Hola. Hace un rato se fue el tecnico que llamo mi mama para arreglar su lavarropas. Este es un daewoo digital. llego a la conclucion que se rompio la parte logica, yo doy fe de eso porque lo observe hacer todas las mediciones y estaban bien. 
La falla al principio era que no desagotaba. Pero mi mama siguio usando el lavarropas y lo desagotaba por gravedad hasta que este dejo de cumplir las ordenes. La bomba de dasgote esta oxidada y trabada y al hacerlo funcionar igual elevo el consumo y quemo algo de la parte controladora.
El problema esta en que esta placa esta bañada en una goma. Ahora estoy podiendo sacar esta goma con un cutter (trincheta) en la partes donde quiero porlo que puedo llegar a cambiar el o los componentes que estan dañados.

La pregunta es:*¿Que puede estar quemado?
y que componentes debo medir, ya que debo levantar la goma que esta sobre cada componente y soldadura.* el lavarropas al encenderlo y poner comenzar directamente no carga agua y no llega tension a ningun lado incluyendo las valvulas de entrada de agua.

adjunto fotos de la placa y el esquematico:


----------



## maezca (Dic 5, 2011)

cabe aclarar que no hay ningun capacitor explotado ni ningun transistor ni resistencia quemada a simple vista.


----------



## fernandob (Dic 5, 2011)

hola, yo arregle muchos de esos :

1 -- fijate si realmente se quemo algo , donde va la bomba de desagote desconectala y pone una lampara de 25w si es de 220v , si es de baja tension pone una de la potencia adecuada, o un led o el tester .
y fijate si cuando debe desagotar manda la tension .

2 -- si no es asi quedate tranquilo, segui el cable o busca en la data, seguro se quemo el triac que conmuta, ahi en una foto se ven varios, busca tranqulo, saca y cambia .


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 5, 2011)

sigue el cable de la bomba y terminaras en un tr ,quizas un  ti226 o similar,bueno ese se quema en mi lavar-ropas esa fue la falla,originalmente tenia un tr chiquito,parecido a un bc547,(no recuerdo el numero) y lo reemplace por un tic226 y no se volvio a quemar,
luego sellas todo con siliconas y listo


----------



## fernandob (Dic 5, 2011)

los chiquitos son de 0,8 amper .

hay que tener cuidado si se coloca uno mas grande por que en general los triacs mas grandes necesitan tambien una Ig mas grande para su gatillado , y si el circuito de control es muy justo no funcionara, vos tuviste suerte.

en caso de cambiar por lo que dice el rey presta a tencion a buscar uno de compuerta sensible .


----------



## maezca (Dic 5, 2011)

no llega tension a la bomba. Como mido si un triac esta bien?


----------



## electroduende (Dic 5, 2011)

No creo que esté quemada la placa, más bien parece que lo que se ha quemado es el bobinado de la bomba de agua.
Si el bobinado de la bomba se quema, la placa lo detecta (circuito abierto) y no alimenta las electro válvulas, por eso no les llega tensión, y no se activan.

A ver mi consejo para que salgas de dudas:

1º Desenchufa la máquina de la red eléctrica.
2º Desconecta los dos cables de la bomba de agua.
3º Conecta a estos cables una bombilla de 220v, 40w, ojo no pongas más potencia.
4º Enchufa la máquina y selecciona un programa de lavado.

Vale, pueden pasar 2 cosas,  a) o b)

a), La bombilla se enciende, la electro válvula se activa y la máquina empieza a llenarse de agua.
En este caso estaría demostrado que la placa está bien y que el fallo es de la bomba de agua (bobinado abierto).
Mi consejo es que le pongas una bomba de agua nueva o reciclada de otra máquina.
(¡¡Sin bombilla, claro!!)

b) La bombilla se enciende de manera permanente, pero la electro válvula no se activa.
En este caso, estaría indicando que el TRIAC de la placa que alimenta la bomba de agua está “cruzado”, es decir en cortocircuito.  En ese caso hay que localizar sus patillas, verificar el cortocircuito con un polímetro y si está mal sustituirlo. 

Ojo, siempre que midas conectes o desconectes algo ANTES DESENCHUFA LA MÁQUINA DE LA  RED ELECTRICA.
También  ten cuidado con la bombilla, no la pises, ponla donde no se moje y no derive corriente, la bombilla se calienta, pero no la dejes mucho, lo único que tienes que ver es si la máquina funciona y luego cambiarle la bomba de agua.

En el esquema se aprecia que las dos electro válvulas están protegidas por un fusible, conviene que lo revises, pero casi seguro que está bien.

Por último, actúa bajo tu responsabilidad, si no sabes lo que tocas o no te ves capacitado, mejor que avises a un electricista.
Estos son meras opiniones, no me hago responsable de lo que tú hagas en tu casa.

Si quieres aprender a reparar electrodomésticos pásate por aquí:

http://repara-tu-mismo.webcindario.com/LAVADORA.html

                                                    ¡¡ES GRATIS!!

En el foro seguro que te echan una mano :

http://reparatumismo.mforos.com/


Si quieres aprender lo que le pasa a tu lavadora, mírate estos dos vídeos, explican algo muy parecido.

http://www.youtube.com/user/DPAsistenciaTecnica



Suerte con la reparación y saludos desde España.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 5, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> los chiquitos son de 0,8 amper .
> 
> hay que tener cuidado si se coloca uno mas grande por que en general los triacs mas grandes necesitan tambien una Ig mas grande para su gatillado , y si el circuito de control es muy justo no funcionara, vos tuviste suerte.
> 
> en caso de cambiar por lo que dice el rey presta a tencion a buscar uno de compuerta sensible .



ya que lo mencionas,no recuerdo,pero creo haber quitado una r de 270r y puesto una de 100r


----------



## electroduende (Dic 5, 2011)

A ver, para medir un triac, lo que tienes que hacer es lo siguiente:

1º Saber el patillaje del triac, mira su código y busca el datasheet en Google.
2º Desenchufa la máquina de la corriente eléctrica, desmonta la placa y desuelda el triac.
3º Mide el triac con un polímetro o usa “un comprobador de triac”.

El “comprobador de triac” es un simple “dimmer”, pero como supongo que no lo tienes, ni sabes conectarlo, lo mejor es que pruebes el triac con el polímetro.

El triac tiene 3 patillas, Gate  (G),  Main Terminal 1 (MT1)  y Main Terminal 2 (MT2).

Con el triac DESOLDADO de la placa, pon el polímetro en “medida de diodos”, tiene que dar esto.

Entre Gate y MT1 baja resistencia en ambos sentidos (polaridades de las puntas del polimetro). Debe dar lectura entre 600 y 800, si da “1” está abierto, si da cero está en corto.

Entre MT1 y MT2 debe dar infinito, es decir “1” en el polimetro digital, en ambos sentidos.
Si da cero ohmios está en corto.

El problema se plantea con triac “abiertos” entre MT1 y MT2, como ves no pueden detectarse con el polímetro, en ese caso se prueban “en el comprobador”, o se tiene un triac de “prueba”, o se intercambia un momento con otro triac de la placa.

Por experiencia, los triac, suelen irse “volados”, es decir se quema toda la unión y quedan abiertos. En otras ocasiones MT1 y MT2 están en corto.
En el 90 % de los triac, el patillaje es el siguiente, mirando el componente de frente.

Patilla de la izquierda MT1, patilla central MT2, patilla de la derecha G.

Pero ojo no siempre en así, sobre todo en los triac pequeños, por eso, lo mejor es que mires su referencia y busques su patillaje en Google.

Truco de perro viejo: Muchas veces los triac pueden probarse en placa sin desoldar, pero hay que tener en cuenta desconectar la placa del circuito que alimenta y comprobar que no hay elementos en paralelo que falseen la medida.

Otra opción es hacer las pruebas con tensión, pero ES MUY PELIGROSO Y NO TE LO ACONSEJO.


----------



## maezca (Dic 5, 2011)

muchisimas gracias por las respuestas, amigo electroduende muy buena respuestas, recien intente probarlo y no me encendio. mañana con mas luz (ahora es de noche aqui) me fijo bien todas la conexiones. 
En cuanto a la electrobomba, esta esta trabada y toda oxidada pero el bobinado no esta cortado (lo medio el tecnico y daba una resistencia que ahora no recuerdo). Tambien recuerdo que al momento de probar el desconecto la bomba, y puenteo los cables de alimentacion de esta para ver si cargaba agua. Esto puedo haber roto algo?


----------



## electroduende (Dic 5, 2011)

A ver, a ver, si el “técnico” ha “puenteado” los cables de la bomba de agua lo que ha hecho es un corto circuito de NARICES, lo raro es que no te haya saltado el magneto térmico del cuadro, y que no haya pegado “un pedo de cuidado”.
Supongo que, o el triac ya estaba quemado (abierto) por la bomba bloqueada, o en ese momento la máquina no mandaba el disparo al triac, porque si no el cortocircuito, la explosión y el olor del triac quemado habrían sido más que evidentes
En fin, con técnicos así…para qué quieres enemigos.
Es muy probable que esté mal el triac que alimenta la bomba de agua, y quién sabe qué más.
Tendrás que revisar el triac, y busca también algún fusible, porque es raro que no le haya explotado en la cara.
En algunas placas, los “fusibles” son resistencias de pequeño valor o incluso “pistas finas” de la PCB.
Esto pasa mucho con los “cambia piezas”, van a cambiar un fusible fundido, y terminan quemado el aparato entero.

Otra cosa, “fernandob” tiene mucha razón, hay triac “sensibles” con corrientes de puerta de 5mA, e incluso menos, pero los más normales se disparan entre 20mA y 40mA según cuadrante.

En muchas ocasiones, al cambiar un triac, hay que cambiar (si es que se puede) su resistencia de gate, por eso lo mejor es poner un modelo idéntico.

Ahora los electrodomésticos, llevan triac “con amplificador de corriente integrado”, son los ACS.

En fin, ya saben todo mejora día a día: (y lo contrario)

- Antes usaban el NE555, ahora el CD4093
- Antes te gustaba Lyz Tailor  y ahora “pampita”
- Antes te cagaban, ahora también

Mirá vos, la “pampita” si es un buen invento argentino…pero…no sé, me la imagino de viejita, con un pañuelo blanco en la cabeza, diciendo “vos cobrás mucho por la reparación…no tengo tanta plata.”…aaah ……¡las minas!....pero ese es otro tema ;-)


----------



## maezca (Dic 5, 2011)

jaja gracias. estube viendo y los triac no tiene codigo si no una F .

Otra cosa ahora el lavarropas no me enciende, tenga varias pistas cortadas porque al momento del tecnico al sacar la placa (esta tenia un tornillo muy oxidado) se quebro una pistas inferiores, las eh puenteado pero no se si puentee todas porque algunas son pequeñas y no las veo bien. Mañana con mas tiempo las veo, crees qe ahora no me enciedno por esto? (no lo habia encendido desde que saco la placa y la rompio).? tambien voy a revisar fusibles y conxiones.

en cuento a pampita 

edito: es esta foto se ve lo quebrado (no se aprecia mucho)






y la parte pintada de blanco que recorre todo el borde de la placa, ahi abajo hay tres pistas finitas, esas puentie, igual creo que me quedo algo por puentear pero no lo hice porque un poco de contacto hace pero igual mañana repaso todo.


----------



## fernandob (Dic 5, 2011)

maezca dijo:


> j
> 
> Otra cosa ahora el lavarropas no me enciende, tenga varias pistas cortadas porque al momento del tecnico al sacar la placa (esta tenia un tornillo muy oxidado) se quebro una pistas inferiores, .


 
a esto respondo con :



electroduende dijo:


> En fin, con técnicos así…para qué quieres enemigos.


 
..............................................................



electroduende dijo:


> …no sé, me la imagino de viejita, con un pañuelo blanco en la cabeza, diciendo “vos cobrás mucho por la reparación…no tengo tanta plata.”…aaah ……¡-)


 
como imaginar.....si vamos a usar la imaginacion (que la manejamos nosotros) 
l aimagino ahora de joven , o de mas joven , diciendo algo similar, y que neecsita eso si o si , que haria "lo que sea "


----------



## maezca (Dic 5, 2011)

> como imaginar.....si vamos a usar la imaginacion (que la manejamos nosotros)
> l aimagino ahora de joven , o de mas joven , diciendo algo similar, y que neecsita eso si o si , que haria "lo que sea "



claro ahora mucho mejor, le hacemos lo que sea, siquire le inventamos un lavarropas, obvio  con algo a cambio, no ? nada es gratis jaja


----------



## lpnavy (Dic 5, 2011)

yo tengo el mismo problema pero con una sansung, revise bien y me di cuenta que era uno de los 2 triac que activa la electrovalvula ques esta quemada, he visto el reemplazo para cambiarla pero mi lio es quitar todo el silicon que tiene encima ya que la placa de control esta metida sobre una bandejita rellena de silicona :S


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 5, 2011)

electroduende dijo:


> A ver, a ver, si el “técnico” ha “puenteado” los cables de la bomba de agua lo que ha hecho es un corto circuito de NARICES, lo raro es que no te haya saltado el magneto térmico del cuadro, y que no haya pegado “un pedo de cuidado”.
> Supongo que, o el triac ya estaba quemado (abierto) por la bomba bloqueada, o en ese momento la máquina no mandaba el disparo al triac, porque si no el cortocircuito, la explosión y el olor del triac quemado habrían sido más que evidentes
> En fin, con técnicos así…para qué quieres enemigos.
> Es muy probable que esté mal el triac que alimenta la bomba de agua, y quién sabe qué más.
> ...


tanto gregre para decir gregorio ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
 pero bien bien explicado ¡¡
PD;
   cuando leia por un momento pensé que era el panda


----------



## maezca (Dic 5, 2011)

lpnavy dijo:


> yo tengo el mismo problema pero con una sansung, revise bien y me di cuenta que era uno de los 2 triac que activa la electrovalvula ques esta quemada, he visto el reemplazo para cambiarla pero mi lio es quitar todo el silicon que tiene encima ya que la placa de control esta metida sobre una bandejita rellena de silicona :S



yo  para sacarla, agarro un cutter (trincheta) filoso, y marco un cuadrado donde estan las soldaduras del componente afectado, llagando hasta la baquelita pero con cuidado de no cortar las pistas, y luego con un destornillador paleta hago palanca y retiro la silicona.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 5, 2011)

Nadie dijo probar la bomba directo a la red via lámpara serie no?

Una de las ventajas de un tester analogico es poder probar los triac con el tester toca A1 con una punta y A2 con la otra y con el terminal más cercano al gate hacer un pequeño toque, debe quedar conduciendo marcando algo de resistencia, para hacer esto se pone por ohm pero solo en la escala más baja.

Ojo solo sirve con tester analógico los digitales no sirven para esto


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 5, 2011)

lpnavy dijo:


> yo tengo el mismo problema pero con una sansung, revise bien y me di cuenta que era uno de los 2 triac que activa la electrovalvula ques esta quemada, he visto el reemplazo para cambiarla pero mi lio es quitar todo el silicon que tiene encima ya que la placa de control esta metida sobre una bandejita rellena de silicona :S



truco del oficio ,hazte un sacabocado con un cañito de antena y solo quita la parte en donde tenes que desoldar ,para probar componentes usa un alfiler asi no quitas todo el silicon,
su majestad ha hablado


----------



## maezca (Dic 5, 2011)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> truco del oficio ,hazte un sacabocado con un cañito de antena y solo quita la parte en donde tenes que desoldar ,para probar componentes usa un alfiler asi no quitas todo el silicon,
> su majestad ha hablado



noooo porque no me aviso antes su majestad... tanto lio me hubiese ahorrado


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 5, 2011)

también ay que mirar la silicona con mucho cuidado,en donde tiene como burbujitas,justo hay es donde la placa tubo una recalentada,
un lavarropas me volvió loco,funcionaba intermitente,al final(manotazo de ahogado)mire la silicona y tenia burbujitas en un componente,se había recalentado y estaba desoldado¡¡¡¡¡¡ esa era la falla

luego en otros modelos me fijaba la burbujitas


----------



## electroduende (Dic 5, 2011)

Ufff…perdón por el retraso, pero es que vengo de cenar/me a pampita…

Creo que a ese técnico le deberías decir que se dedique a algo más fácil y productivo, por ejemplo la ginecología.  Basta con que le imprimas el título y se lo presentes a mi suegra. Si es tan bueno como con la electrónica a lo mejor me hace un favor.

A ver, si hay pistas rotas y no se enciende nada de nada, es probable un fallo de alguna de ellas casi seguro en la fuente de alimentación que está a la izquierda de la foto de la placa que has subido, ya sabes el condensador electrolítico grande al lado de los cuatro diodos.
¿Cuántas se han roto?...quien sabe….
El problema es que la placa está en resina así que cualquier medida y puente que hagas te lleva tiempo y paciencia. (si es que la rotura es visible)

“pandacba”, la bomba está oxida y agarrotada, solo sirve para pisapapeles o para sacarle el cobre y venderlo (3 € el kilo)
La idea del polímetro analógico es buena, de hecho yo lo prefiero al digital para estas cosas. Pero ojo con la polaridad, los polímetros analógicos invierten la polaridad de las puntas en la escala de ohmios.


“el-rey-julien” Buena idea la del “saca-bocados” y el alfiler, me apunto la idea, no te preocupes, no se lo diremos a nadie, si alguien pregunta la idea es mía
Gra…gra…gra…gra…ci…ci…as y…y…y .sa…sa…lu…dos..de…de…gre…gre…go…rio.


“fernandob” es cierto, me la imagino de joven, con unas amigas, sobre un prado verde, bajo un cielo azul, al lado de sus madres (mis suegras) que preguntan ¿vos en qué trabajas? ¿Cuánta plata ganas?....las minas son un invento de las suegras.

Me parece fernandob que vos soñás mejor que yo…. ¿cómo resolviste el problema de la suegra?.


----------



## maezca (Dic 10, 2011)

Bueno, estube un tiempo sin responder en este tema porque no tuve mucho tiempo para esto por algunas fiestas y tareas que tuve. 
Novedades: *sigue sin encender. * saque la goma de toda la zona afectada por la quebradura, levante la mascara antisoldante en puntos sobre las pistas afectadas y las puentiae para arreglar las quebraduras. Probe la continuidad y segun parece esta todo Ok. 
Tambien revise todos los fusibles y estan bien. Antes me habian dicho que podia ser la fuente,medi el voltaje en el capacitro rectificador y llega y esta correcto. 
Ademas me fije las "burbujitas" que pueden haber en componentes que se hallan calentado y solo hay robre los pines de un lado del micro (pero estoy seguro que es debido al vaciado de la goma y no al calor que este produjo) y sobre unos componentes que no conozco que son alargados, finos, color verde, y con multiples pines segun creo son resistencias unidas (no se si eso existe) y en la mascara de componentes lo llaman "RA".

Bueno, mi viejos ya estan viendo lavarropas para comprarlo, por lo que creoo que ya no me van a esperar mas . igualmente muchisimas gracias por todas sus respuestas y consejos. Talvez mi lavarropas no tuvo mas salvacion pero el de otra persona que leea este mensaje, por ahi tiene mas suerte.
Saludos!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 10, 2011)

no probaste con una lampara conectada en lugar de  la bomba,limpiaste/probaste la electrovalvula,mangeras y bombas???


----------



## maezca (Dic 10, 2011)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> no probaste con una lampara conectada en lugar de  la bomba,limpiaste/probaste la electrovalvula,mangeras y bombas???



si, todo. Pero no enciende la plaqueta (display y demas)


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 10, 2011)

el reset del ic ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¿le llegan los 5 volt al micro?


----------



## pandacba (Dic 10, 2011)

electroduende dijo:


> “pandacba”, la bomba está oxida y agarrotada, solo sirve para pisapapeles o para sacarle el cobre y venderlo (3 € el kilo)
> La idea del polímetro analógico es buena, de hecho yo lo prefiero al digital para estas cosas. Pero ojo con la polaridad, los polímetros analógicos invierten la polaridad de las puntas en la escala de ohmios.



Ojo para los novatos, quien esta acostumbrado sabe perfectemente como es el tema, yo utilzo ambos y eso no es ningún problmema para mí, porque se como funciona un isntrumento y otro.

Tengo uno analógico electrónico, con el que puedo invertir la polaridad de las puntas, mi primer téster un Hansen FN tamabién tenia tal posibilidad pero eso jamás a representado problema alguno.

Por ejemplo, porque los primeros equipos de estado sólido eran rechazados por los técnicos? porque se utilzaba masa negativa, y esa inversión era un dolor de cabeza para la mayoria, ya que el 90/% y más de los TR de germanio fueron PnP, solo se utilso nPn para los pares complementarios, cuando aparecio el silicio, otra vez otro cambio y hubo quienes se volvian loco con todas esas cosas.

Y ninguno de mis compañeros tiene problema con ese tema, nunca jamás debe uno recordarle al otro que al medir un trnasistor lo que debe hacer, es una asociación lógica si mides B-E o B-C de un nPn con la agujas sabes automáticamente que la punta negra va a la base, pero li estas mirando un LCD sabes que debes poner para un nPn la punta roja por eso no ha confusión ni nos tenemos que poner a fijar con que medimos, ni que medimos.

De echo nos causa una enorme sorpresa que en la actualidad le das un transistor para medir como quiera y con lo que quiera, solo que te diga si sirve o no, son muy pocos, poquisimos lo que son capaces de asegurr con categoria si sirve o no.

Un cordial saludo


----------



## electroduende (Dic 11, 2011)

Lamento que la placa no tenga arreglo, otra vez será.

Por lo que cuentas, parece que el microcontrolador ha muerto cumpliendo con su trabajo.

En cualquier caso, y para otras averías, cuando el microcontrolador no funciona, hay que verificar lo siguiente:

1º Tensión de alimentación (típica 5v)
2º Circuito supervisor de reset y nivel en la patilla correspondiente.
3º Presencia de la señal de reloj
4º Actividad de los buses.

Todo esto se realiza con un osciloscopio de mano, o con uno de sobremesa aislado de la red con transformador de relación 1:1.

Como nadie en su casa suele tener estos equipos (o casi nadie), puedes apañarte con un simple polímetro digital (no vale analógico)

Se pone el polímetro en voltios DC, escala 20v ó 200v

Se mide Vcc (5v),  después mides en los dos pines del resonador o cristal, tiene que dar entre 2v y 3v si está oscilando.
Si da 5v ó 0v, el cristal no está oscilando.
Por último bus del display, suele dar entre 2v y 5v cuando está activo (scaning) y 5v ó 0v en reposo dependiendo de si es cátodo o ánodo común.
En display LCD, los niveles solo cambian cuando se está escribiendo sobre el LCD.

Otra opción es usar una “sonda lógica”, pero es raro que alguien la tenga en casa y no sepa de estas cosas.

“pandacba”, ya sé que tú no tienes problemas al usar un polímetro analógico, pero me imagino que muchas personas de las que entran al foro no saben utilizarlo o incluso no les gusta y prefieren el digital.

Con el polímetro analógico se pueden hacer medidas y comprobaciones que no permite el polímetro digital, además los técnicos de la “vieja escuela” aprendimos con ellos y sabemos de su valía.
Las generaciones actuales los conocen poco e incluso lo ven como algo antiguo, ya sabes como esas personas que siguen escribiendo a máquina.

Sobre transistores qué quieres que te diga, muchos “técnicos” ni saben medirlos, ni saben cómo y porqué se polarizan, y lo que es peor les importa un comino.

Aquí en Europa se cambian las PCB enteras, nadie repara a nivel de componente, y lo que es peor nadie valora si sabes hacerlo y eso supone mayores ingresos para la empresa.


Te pongo un ejemplo:

Placa industrial de control de un motor, una resistencia quemada, el compañero cambia la placa completa, tarda 1 minuto, yo la reciclo de otra placa, la cambio y tardo 25 minutos (en localizar avería y cambiar componente.)
El compañero cobra lo mismo que yo, la empresa se ahorra 100 €,

El jefe pregunta ¿por qué tardas 25 minutos, si tu compañero solo tardó uno?, le explico el tema y me da las gracias.

Nadie repara nada, no vale la pena, incluso algunos te miran con caras de “el sabiondo”….

En España hemos alcanzado un estado realmente igualitario, al aficionado, al técnico y al ingeniero, se les valora y se les paga exactamente lo mismo que en general suele ser una mierda.
Lo próximo los “mini-jobs”, así que nos pagarán una mini-mierda.

Como esto siga así vais a tener que mandarnos unos cuantos barcos de trigo, (y no sería la primera vez), o ir haciendo hueco a unos cuantos miles de “gallegos”.

Saludos desde la madre patria... (vieja y puta, sí, pero madre al fin y al cabo)


----------



## maezca (Dic 11, 2011)

No tenia ni idea de eso!



electroduende dijo:


> Se mide Vcc (5v),  después mides en los dos pines del resonador o cristal, tiene que dar entre 2v y 3v si está oscilando.
> Si da 5v ó 0v, el cristal no está oscilando.
> Por último bus del display, suele dar entre 2v y 5v cuando está activo (scaning) y 5v ó 0v en reposo dependiendo de si es cátodo o ánodo común.
> En display LCD, los niveles solo cambian cuando se está escribiendo sobre el LCD.



otra vez una de tus grandes explicaciones! 

Bueno les comento: primero tome la tension de la placa y estaba correcta a 4.98v Luego medi el cristal y daba 0v. entonces pense que no llegaba voltaje a esa parte de la placa. Me fije todas las zonas donde habia sacado la goma. y en una muy alejada de la quebradura (en la punta opuesta de la placa) habia una pista raspada que pense que igualmente tenia continuidad, por las dudas la comprobe y estaba cortada. La puentie. *Y magicamente la placa volvio a nacer! empezo a funcionar* 
Luego puse las mangueras y puse comenzar, las valvulas se activaron y volvio a funcionar. No me di cuenta entre la emocion, que no tenia la bomba puesta, por lo que toda el agua se escurrio al piso y desconecte el lavarropas rapidamente porque estaba los cables sueltos 

Para probar con la lampara para saber si llega tension a la bomba, hay que poner en el programa de lavado y espera a que llegue la parte de desagote ?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 11, 2011)

> Para probar con la lampara para saber si llega tension a la bomba, hay que poner en el programa de lavado y espera a que llegue la parte de desagote ?


claro,cuando mande la orden de desagote la lampara prende ,pon una lampara chica
mas rapido si lo pones en desagote ¡¡¡¡asi no tenes que esperar media hora a que termine el lavado


----------



## maezca (Dic 11, 2011)

uuuh. Recien termine de redactar un mensaje enorme y cite un mensaje de ustedes y se me borro todo. Por lo que voy a ser mucho mas breve: El lavarropas funciona completo, la bomba la destrabe con wd40 y la probe a 220v y gira libremente y correctamente.
Con mi papa limpiamos todo el tambor del lado de adentro (es carga superior) porque tenia toda una costra de jabon en polvo bien adherida.

Ahora le voy a decir a mi mama que use el lavarropas bastante toda la semana para ver si se vuelve a romper la bomba, de ultima veo si se consigue la bomba o hago un ingerto con una de otro lavarropas, (mi papa tiene un deposito de chatarra y esta lleno de estos).

Muchisimas gracias a todos!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 11, 2011)

la bomba es económica,depende el modelo la mas económica 45 pesos y la mas cara 90 pesos (esa viene con carcasa)


----------



## lpnavy (Dic 31, 2011)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> truco del oficio ,hazte un sacabocado con un cañito de antena y solo quita la parte en donde tenes que desoldar ,para probar componentes usa un alfiler asi no quitas todo el silicon,
> su majestad ha hablado




seria buena idea, pero de todas formas majestad!! debo sacar la silicona completamente de la bandeja para no romper por la parte de abajo de la bandeja

pero como google es el gran dios de la internet consegui algo interesante que lo aplicare para reparar la lavadora  http://fallaselectronicas.blogspot.com/2010/11/como-reparar-tarjeta-lavadora-samsung.html espero que sea de utilidad la pagina


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 31, 2011)

la placa viene en una especie de sanguche de siliconas

buen enlace ¡¡¡¡¡¡ gracias
feliz año que viene


----------

